# Hayfield Windows?



## Vikeologist (Nov 4, 2006)

I just purchased Hayfield Windows as my replacement.  Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 14, 2006)

What's a Hayfield window?
ah, a brand 
Did you get vinyl or wood?


----------



## frosty (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope your experience has been better than ours. Our carpenters purchased Hayfield double hung replacement windows and being unfamiliar with them I tried searching online for information. Didn't find much and they looked okay so we allowed them to be installed.  Every single one leaks. We had snow coming through one of them. The warranty is useless because Hayfield won't back it up.


----------



## cpcrnch (Aug 9, 2008)

Hayfield is located in wisconsin...not sure where..they are a middle of the road window with yes..below average customer service


----------



## roscoe19 (Sep 30, 2008)

hayfield is in Minnesota the windows are crap.That whole company is crap.


----------



## fts123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't had any experience with Hayfield, but I have just bought a house and am looking into replacement windows...a couple of places have been recommended to me. I have also researching online...so many options!

www.newpro.com


----------

